# chicken broth added to food. is it bad?



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

My Bandit who is a little over a year does not like kibble, so I added low sodim chicken broth to the dry let it get soft then add canned dog food, He was on blue bufflo til he decided he doesnt like it dry or canned so i switched to canidae grain free. is this harmful to feed him this way?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I see no problem with adding to kibble, but I would rotate with kiefer, yogurt, raw eggs, etc...what the heck, I'd just start doing more and more and eliminate the food that the dog isn't fond of eating and go to home cooked or raw(balanced).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

kelliewilson said:


> My Bandit who is a little over a year does not like kibble, so I added low sodim chicken broth to the dry let it get soft then add canned dog food, He was on blue bufflo til he decided he doesnt like it dry or canned so i switched to canidae grain free. is this harmful to feed him this way?


Sounds like he is deciding what he eats. Maybe he is not hungry enough. Is he overweight?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

make your own broth.

packaged chicken broth may have little chicken of any sort and may be "low sodium" and have MSG under several names .


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Totally agree with making your own. I do mine a couple of different ways - all in the crock pot - taking the broth after cooking chicken for human dishes (keeping in mind what seasonings I used) , chilling and defatting. Or taking the bones - chicken or beef- along with apple cider vinegar and cooking in the cp for the day; sometimes longer.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Traveler's vet recommended I add broth when I feed kibble since he is regularly dehydrated.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Low sodium canned broth is still too high in sodium and other crap. As others have said, make your own. Although the chicken may still have junk in it, you have some control over what else goes into the pot.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

No hes skinny, has the hour glass shape. Hes about 90 lbs. he just not interested in eatting so much even with treats. he went 3 days last week without nothing. when I put his food out he will look from around the corner then walk slowly to it then walk away. first dog Ive ever had that does this.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

We make our own broth. Have you tried any freeze dried foods mixed with the kibble?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

How's his poop? I ask because one of the symptoms we got of my dog's food allergy was refusing food--for days. He knew it was making him ill and was trying to tell me there was something wrong with it. He had a look of disgust and frustration as he stared at the bowl. Yet he was hungry--if the dried beef lung pouch or dried liver bits came out, he wanted them badly. Sometimes food refusal is them recognizing that it's not agreeing with their bodies -- not always, but I'd look for other clues, just in case.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

his poop is normal to soft. I thought maybe the food was making him itchy so i went to limited ingredience canidua , I tried to also feed him the honest kitchen he loved it the first time after that nope. maybe theres an alergery test at the vets to see what hes alergic to??? sorry I spell horrible and i dont see a spell check on this,


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Food allergy tests are not reliable -- vet dermatologists (boarded experts) say that the currently accepted, scientifically-supported way to ferret out a food allergy is an elimination diet. You have to do a limited ingredient/allergy diet (with a novel protein, and no grain) for 8-10 weeks -- no cheating with treats, etc. They say that the existing testing methodology marketed for food allergies simply doesn't work and is a waste of money -- this is coming from the board-certified specialists who study this stuff.

Chicken is a very common allergen. If I have a suspected food allergy dog, I start with a fish-based LID food (Wellness, Nature's Variety, Natural Balance and a few others make L-I-D foods, with matching canned food products--they're clearly labeled). Fish seems the likeliest to work for most dogs, so that's why it's my starting point (but it doesn't work for all, and it didn't work for mine), before going to exotic proteins.


----------



## flashes23 (Nov 21, 2015)

What is a recommended food to start on if not chicken?


----------

